# Building flat - The Highball Pub



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

A couple of things came together for this project.  I needed a small building flat for a narrow shelf between Fox Creek and Pearson and I had been given two 'neon window signs' from a long dead HO scale layout.  I had no idea if they worked or not but the price was right and here they are.....










They must have been pretty big for HO scale but they look alright here.  One says *Coor's.* /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sick.gif Sorry!  The other says *Rita Hotel*.  Some of you may have seen them before but as an x-N scale guy I hadn't.

Whatever works right?  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif

Dave


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, 

Thanks for posting. I have a couple of those old signs left over from HO also that I'd planned on using. I sure like the "stucco" work around the 2nd floor windows. Really nice job!


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

As you can see, they fit into a pretty standard window but you have to fiddle around with the light assy on the top of the etched 'glass'.  I would like to find a few more somewhere but I don't think they're made any more.

The second story was built with MDF and poster board (and plenty of flat white house paint) to get rid of that standard Piko look.  Not built for outside.

Dave


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!

Is it going to be uased outside?

I was looking through a catalog that had neon lighting small enough for G scale bluildings..but I don't know if they will withstand the elements, as I would not always remember to bring them in or cover them.

Bubba


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really cool building!  How did you create those tiny neon signs?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I pilfered a few neon sign images from eBay and put them together in photoshop to make a window and printed it out as a decal. I put the decal on thin clear styrene and darkened the black with acrylic paint around the signs. It was placed inside the window and back lit it with a malibu 4 watt light. 

 


















-Brian


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jimtyp on 01/17/2008 10:26 AM
Really cool building!  How did you create those tiny neon signs?


The ones I used are made by somebody long since out of business - I think.  They're made out of clear etched plastic.  There are small grain-of-rice bulbs on the top edge and they're in turn covered with a brass 'lid' that directs the light downward through the class.  It's really a fiber optic affair.

Brian has the right idea. They look great.  I never thought of that but I want to try it myself now./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif

Thanks. 

Dave


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By dawinter on 01/15/2008 7:52 PM
A couple of things came together for this project.  I needed a small building flat for a narrow shelf between Fox Creek and Pearson and I had been given two 'neon window signs' from a long dead HO scale layout.  I had no idea if they worked or not but the price was right and here they are.....









Dave

Very nice effect. My graphics man was considering something similar for my Brick model, but that will have to wait. Now that I have seen it done by someone else, I will pass this on to him.
 

Thanks for showing this. Quite to building front, too.  Great work.

My regards,

--Ron in CC-AK


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 01/17/2008 11:30 AM
I pilfered a few neon sign images from eBay and put them together in photoshop to make a window and printed it out as a decal. I put the decal on thin clear styrene and darkened the black with acrylic paint around the signs. It was placed inside the window and back lit it with a malibu 4 watt light. 

 


















-Brian
I looked at these before. This is exceptional work.  The effect of the lighting is particularly impressive, but overall this is one fine piece.  

My regards,

--Ron in CC-AK


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks real nice, Brian, as does the building flat. And what a great tip!


----------

